# Pex



## marionkyplumber (Feb 8, 2012)

Crimp rings or stainless sinch rings 
Only ever used copper crimp rings what your preference on this


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Uponar propex or "wirsbo" is the ONLY pex to use no ifs or buts ..


----------



## marionkyplumber (Feb 8, 2012)

Cheaper or more easy than crimping


----------



## marionkyplumber (Feb 8, 2012)

I have never used that kind of pex how does it work


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

One of the more expensive tubing on the market but I'll never go back. Its a class a pex it can freeze sollid and not split you can bend it in a 360 degree circle about 8" in diameter, if you kink it you use a heat gun and it has a memory so it goes back to its original state you can pound it flat with a hammer and hit it with heat bang brand new again. The fittings are almost full flow 7/16 inside djiameter for half inch pipe you use a special tool to expand the pipe over the fitting. Hence can't make a joint with out expanding correctly, "no missing crimps" fittings are manufacture bye the same company has pipe so your whole system is one brand instead of a mixed mumble jumble of manufactures. The clear wirsbo use to get stained with some well systems so I use bleu and red but the rings are also colour coded. Huge fan look it up.


----------



## marionkyplumber (Feb 8, 2012)

Sweet thanks


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Dont use this stuff that much, always use the wirsbro/uponor.

Isnt all the pipe the same, just the fittings are different?


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Pex had three différent molecular structure, i dont know alot about it but class à b or c i know propex or wirsbo is class À , viega i beleive is à class B and products like bow superpex is à class C i beleive c is the most enviromentally sound. Its how the cross link is manufactuted and how they form the pex. Im Not à scientist but their tons of info on Google. Sorry for the spelling im on my Android. Using ctimped fittings on wirsbo voids the warrenty but it does work.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't like using the red and blue colored sleeves for wirsbro. I think it looks tacky. But then if you are always crossing your hot and colds like a newb they are handy lol

Milkwauke makes a greak wirsbro tool that can get in even the tightest joist spaces.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

I Have the 12 volt one just like that bleu and red does look tacky but i insulate most of the pipe anyways but use the red and bleu cause if your pipe tiens Brown it Doesnt look good either. We havle lots of gravity systems, well systems and just private water and Have seen it go Brown quite quickly. Plus if your ever doing à reno it sure makes it easy to add à ice maker ect..ect.. seanny


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Turning brown is only one facet of it looking crappy :thumbup:


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

We've been using copper crimp rings for about 5 years now and we love it, no problems or complaints here


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I use superpex from Wolverine mostly, but will buy nibco or zurn if I am in quick need. Always used copper crimp ring until I ran into 1". Bought the tool the crimps stainless from 3/8 through 1", and after a couple of tight spots that made it hard to deal with I tossed it on the shelf and went back to using copper crimp, with brass fittings. 

I do a lot of service and remodel work so tight spots are common and the positioning of the tool is important. Never tried wirsbo. 

This is the one I shelved, but will pull out as needed.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

I used copper crimp for a couple years I hate the glow restriction and the fact home depot sells diyers the crimp tools for my hourly wage wirsbo tools are harder for them to find and a way better product I won't be going back to crimp. Although I Keep the crimpers and fittings for existing systems. Wirsbo is way easier to do in tight spots cause you expand the pipe and then simply push it on the fitting done deal.


----------



## marionkyplumber (Feb 8, 2012)

What's the difference in price for crimp VS wirsbo ??


----------



## virtualplumber (Oct 23, 2010)

Do you know of a short crimper? We have the same type but it is long.


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

virtualplumber said:


> Do you know of a short crimper? We have the same type but it is long.


My crimpers fit into tight spaces. The ones at HD have really long handles and won't fit into a joist space. My crimpers are one size only. I have a pair for 1/2", 3/4" and 1" respectively. The garbage ones at HD are interchangeable. 

All this being said I agree with some posts earlier about Wirsbo. Ever since Rehau became all extinct around here Wirsbo is the way to go. Awesome system. Hands down way better than Viega, Zurn or any other crimping PEX. All PEX is not created equal


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

If you must crimp, do it the right way. Spring for the Viega tool and use the stainless steel sleeves.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

The pipe isn't much more the fittings can be costly i usually do home run system with headers and a recirc off furthest fixture or on a large hous flow thru headers and recirc off furthest header. The fittings add up but the engeenered plastic fittings are changing that. I also have the smaller slide style pex crimp tools and a super small tight space crimper that you use a half inch wrench to crimp "costly to use labour wise" i was hesitant to try wirsbo but worked for guy that used and instantly became a believer. If you take their training course "which i havent yet, similer to wardflex or rhynai or gas tite ect ect " they offer a ten year warrenty on tubing and fitting its been in europe for close to thirty years. You tube it its pretty impressive and the flexability of the tubing is a huge plus.. i do mostly residential and homeoners and gc like the method of connecting and its an easy upsell when you hand them a 3/4 mip crimp adaptor or a 3/4 mip wirsbo adaptor it doesnt take a plumber to see which one is cheap and which one isnt. Look into it the milwaukee tool is almost a must otherwise expect to cut the handles shorter on your manual version cause their a pain in the ass in cupboards and vanitys. Hope this helps seanny


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been using the standard brass fitting/copper ring set up since they outlawed poly years ago, no problems ever.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

smoldrn said:


> I've been using the standard brass fitting/copper ring set up since they outlawed poly years ago, no problems ever.


me too , ive got thousands of crimped fittings out there with no problems

a properly crimped fitting doesnt leak :thumbsup: and last longer then copper :whistling2:


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

It works crimping fittings I just think its cheap and a trained monkey can do it .... That's actually with all plastic tubing its your choice all I'm stating is if you wish to offer a superior product look at wirsbo if you like crimping, crimp away .


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

seanny deep said:


> Uponar propex or "wirsbo" is the ONLY pex to use no ifs or buts ..





seanny deep said:


> One of the more expensive tubing on the market but I'll never go back. Its a class a pex it can freeze sollid and not split...


No Kidding....

I didn't know that.... :laughing:










I musta looked it up.... :laughing:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Redwood said:


> No Kidding....
> 
> I didn't know that.... :laughing:
> 
> I musta looked it up.... :laughing:


Good job posting pictures of where a freeze break on Wirsbo is most likely to occur, it's less of an issue on longer runs. It still holds up better than copper

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

I should have been more specific long run won't split short chunks with fittings can either way its a good product.


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

Nothing is full proof. Anything can freeze and split. Do this though. Take a piece of Viega piping and see how long it takes you to break it by bending it back and forth. Won't take long at all. Now do the same thing with Rehau or Wirsbo. It's a lot harder and takes longer. It's a more durable product. I use both products. The Viega for the people who want to save money and get a decent product. And Wirsbo for those who want to cough up extra money for the upgrade.


----------

